# Lost Treasure Grill



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

I remember a lot of us in Pace used to meet at the old Cajun place on Woodbine (and they sucked). It has re-opened with new owners and it's way better as are the owners. 

Maybe we could get together to hoist a few sometime.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Mike & Trish would appreciate that. I can let them know you are inquiring. Thanks!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

After reading the previous posts, I tried out the new place...I was impressed! The menu is expansive, prices are very affordable, and food was great! I had the fish tacos washed down w/ a Landshark! They have a full bar which is great for those of us over here in Pace! The owners are divers and family oriented so let's get out and have a couple of get-togethers over at the Lost Treasure Grill! Support our local businesses!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

They have Landshark Jerry! I'm there dude!!:letsdrink Perhaps if the folks over that a way have a Thur.night meeting i'll make it there.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

As a friend of the owners, thanks to all of you on PFF who are showing support for Lost Treasure Grill. Dave, Tami, Mike and Trish are good people who are very committed to putting together a quality, affordable menu with some uniquedishes that they have come across during their travels. It's a family orientedrestaurant, but you can still feel comfortable in thebar area playing some pool,catching a game and hoisting a cold one.

They are planning on having some specials this Saturday for the SEC Championship Game, so come on out and supportPace's best new restaurant!


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Ate at Lost Treasure Grill tonight. Good food, (fried pickles were awesome)reasonable prices and good service. The owners seemed very nice. Give'em a try. (In Pace on Woodbine)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

got to put in another plug for these folks. brother and i went there for lunch this week. wings and beer 7.00 ,was very good . some of the best wings i've tasted. i'll be going back.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I have ate there a couple of times, and my go-to is the Fish/Shrimp taco combo. They are very tasty. We need to get a meeting (Beer Drinking session) up for a Thursday evening sometime soon.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay Peacher (1/14/2009)*Ate at Lost Treasure Grill tonight. Good food, (fried pickles were awesome)reasonable prices and good service. The owners seemed very nice. Give'em a try. (In Pace on Woodbine)


Where on Woodbine?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

au builder on woobine where the old penny pantry was. about 1/2 mile noth on woodbine from hwy 90 on your right. you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome. Going tomorrow night. Might see some of yall there.


----------

